# Broken Cable - Reversing Camera advice required.



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Whilst away this weekend our Camos reversing camera packed up.
It is a 5" colour with sound and was fitted by Brownhills earlier this year.

Sound could be heard on the monitor but the screen stayed blue with no picture. One night it was fine the nesxt morning no picture. 

Amazingly I have managed to trace the problem to a point about a third of the way along the cable where it runs through the cupboard housing the boiler. If the cable is squeezed in the correct place the picture comes back. Hence I suspect that when Brownhills ran the cable they may have partially fractured one of the wires that relays the picture and the heat from the boiler may have done the rest. Although there is no damage evident to the exterior of the cable.

My query is: presumably there may be six wires inside this cable so if I was to cut the cable at the area where there is a problem are the cables sufficiently large enough to splice them together in some way or are they too small i.e. like telephone cables. I did not particularly want to go to the trouble of running a new cable through the van or going back to Brownhills due to the time/travelling inconvenience etc.

The cable connectors at each end have a five or six pin (can't recall now) round connector and the cable is about 6mm in diameter. I am not an electrician but located the problem by dogged perseverence. 

Thanks for any help on this matter.

Ashers.


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

*Reversing Camera Problem*

I read so many times on this forum of people buying accessories from motorhome dealers and then wondering what to do when these go faulty within a relatively short time of installation.

Surely, shouldn't everyone buying such items go back to the supplier and get adequat redress under the normal 'fit for purpose' or guarantee period?

It seems that people are conditioned somehow that when they buy motorhomes and parts for same that somehow they aren't covered.

Looking at how much Brownhills charge (higher than most suppliers) they have the responsibility to put things right.

Go back to them - and camp there til they sort it!!


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

*Ashers*

WARNING THE FOLLOWING ACTION WOULD INVALIDATE YOUR GUARANTEE FOR THE ITEM

I personally would cut the wire and splice it, but if you are round the corner from B********s take it back.

*Patrick*

The trouble with your advice is that a lot of people buy their MH from the large dealers at the shows then order acessories to be added before they travel 100 miles or so to pick up their new MH. I am one person who will have a go a what could turn out to be a minor problem before contacting the dealer for their assistance in fixing larger problems for which I would have to travel 300 or so miles round trip plus the time off work (2 days min).


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Minerva

Oooops. Of course, you are so right!!!

Never thought of that.

We bought ours from Brownhills and whilstt I was actually pleased with the total deal - now I think about it, we have a couple of minor probs that we haven't been back to them with - for same reason. We are 100 mi8les from Newark.

Hope you fix it easily enough.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

To answer your question with a question, how good are you with a soldering iron?

If the answer is ok then, if access is reasonable carefully cut away the outer sheaf to get at the wires. When done hopefully it will be apparent which wire is giving problems, if not you will need a wiring diagram or a phone call to the makers to find out which is the video wire.

If all ok so far cut out the offending wire either side of the problem area, solder in a bridge wire and insulate. Shrink tubing is best but if none to hand then electrical insulating tape will do.

It could be that when you open up the cable the offending wire is wrapped in a sheild, this could be braided wire. If you have to cut the sheild to get at the problem wire you will have to reconnect the sheild cable.

When all is done and working ok wrap insulating tape around the outer cable to protect the joint.

If you don't feel that you can handle the soldering try your local garage.

Best of luck

Pete


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Pete/ Minerva,

I will try the soldering iron option. I was kinda hoping that there would be some kind of joining box that could be used to splice all of the wires. Perhaps I will have a word with nearby Maplins.

Regarding *"Seaviews2"* preferred option of going back to dealer.

I did not want the hassle and cost of a 200 mile, possibly 400 mile if I had to leave the vehicle with them, round trip when I could fix the problem relatively easily within a half hour or so.

Fine to camp on their doorstep if you have got plenty of time on your hands and or live near to your dealer or if there is a major problem.

Thanks all.

Ashers.


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi,
there is a good chance that the conductors within the cable will be diferent colours so just make sure you connect the colours correctly if you cut through the lot. The conductor the camera picture goes through and presumably from your post the one that is broken will be a coaxial cable ( like a miniature TV aerial cable).
It will most likely be the inner that is damaged ( again the only reasonable way to break just this is if the gorilla fitting it pulled it too hard and stretched it to almost breaking point and it failed later on after the bill had been paid.)

The best way to fix it is to trim back the outer cover exposing all the wires at the point of the break. Locate the break point in the inner of the coaxial cable if you can and tease the inner part through the braided copper that surrounds it. You can then cut and remake a joint in the inner part. Insulate it with electrical tape and tease the braid back round the join. (The braid must not be in electrical connection with the inner wire of the coaxial cable) You should now have all the other conductors a little slack this will not matter.
Smooth it all out as best as you can and sea lit all up with electrical tape and make sure the wire remains a little slack.

The coaxial cable is not too critical for camera video signals as the signal is much larger than the aerial signals and you are unlikely to notice any effects from your join
Good luck
Tim


----------



## Philh (Nov 8, 2006)

A word of caution :!: be careful some of these wires will be positive and some negative, cutting could case a short circuit and fire. If it is safe to do so remove a battery lead to isolate. Earth yourself to prevent static. I work with electronics and CCTV systems for a living. Scotch Locks are a better idea to join the wires. Good luck,
Phil


----------

